# Auf die Schnelle!?



## Tino (1. März 2012)

Hallo an alle

Ich habe vor mir meinen Bestand an *Strippern* zu vergrößern.

Nun hab ich vor geraumer Zeit gelesen, dass nicht alle Gewichtsklassen sehr gut laufen. Ich glaub es war der 22gr.

Welche laufen denn gut?

Ich hatte bis jetzt immer die 17 gr. Variante die auch sehr gut läuft und wollte mir aber auch die 12 gr. holen.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand etwas mehr darüber.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> Ich habe vor mir meinen Bestand an *Strippern* zu vergrößern.
> 
> Nun hab ich vor geraumer Zeit gelesen, dass nicht alle Gewichtsklassen sehr gut laufen.



Stimmt da muss man ganz klar differenzieren  ich würde lieber dünne Stripperinnen nehmen die laufen sehr gut, die in Tannenbaumform werden eher nicht so gut angenommen #6

Tut mir Leid aber ich konnte nicht anders :q


----------



## silviomopp (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

:vik: ich glaube du mußt dazu sagen , das es sich dabei um Blinker zum Schleppen handelt , oder ??


----------



## Tino (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Vielleicht ja !!!

Aber ich dachte im Mefo Trööt wäre es überflüssig.

Wie ich sehe ,ja doch nicht.|supergri


----------



## Tino (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> Stimmt da muss man ganz klar differenzieren  ich würde lieber dünne Stripperinnen nehmen die laufen sehr gut, die in Tannenbaumform werden eher nicht so gut angenommen #6
> 
> Tut mir Leid aber ich konnte nicht anders :q




:vik::vik::vik:Ich ahnte es ...:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ralle2609 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

achso ^^ ich wusste echt nicht was das ist.

wobei ich ja eig auch eher der Karfpen und zt Allroundangler bin...wieder was gelernt.

Tino du bleibst trotzdem ne Sau für mich danach so öffentlich zu fragen :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



silviomopp schrieb:


> :vik: ich glaube du mußt dazu sagen , das es sich dabei um Blinker zum Schleppen handelt , oder ??



Wär mir neu #c Oder gibt's da Namensvettern ?

Hab bisher Stripper von 7 - 22 gr. und in 28 gr. gefischt. Die in 22 und 28 gr. gefielen mir nicht. Sieht so aus, als ob die leichteren bis 17 gr. besser laufen. Auch im Regal meines Gerätehändlers  |supergri


----------



## AlBundy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Moin Moin,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei diesen Modellen die Gewichtsklassen AB 17gr aufwärts nicht mehr so geschmeidig laufen. Sondern eher schon etwas "ruppiger" 
...auch die Wurfweiten lassen dann nach, ahnlich wie bei den "Spökets"...
Mag in diesem Fall an der besonderen Form liegen...

...wahrscheinlicher ist wohl aber, dass ich den *PARABOLISCHEN WURFSTIL* noch nicht sooo verinnerlicht habe...**BESCHEID** :m #6

Beste Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Tench 01 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei diesen Modellen die Gewichtsklassen AB 17gr aufwärts nicht mehr so geschmeidig laufen. Sondern eher schon etwas "ruppiger"
> ...auch die Wurfweiten lassen dann nach, ahnlich wie bei den "Spökets"...
> ...



Diese Erfahrung kann ich nur teilen ab >15 Gramm wird die Wurfweite dermaßen beeinflusst da sie beim Wurf anfangen zu flattern. Beim einholen rappelt die Rute Nachläufer sind hier meiner Erfahrung nach sehr schwer auszumachen.Dies ist bei kleineren Modellen nicht so spürbar nur sollte man wissen wie man sie dann fischt mit 7 Gramm Strippern habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen sammeln können hier mit Sbiro gefischt.  
Dort beziehe ich mein Tackel( www.meerforellenblinker.de)


----------



## Tench 01 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wär mir neu #c Oder gibt's da Namensvettern ?
> 
> Hab bisher Stripper von 7 - 22 gr. und in 28 gr. gefischt. Die in 22 und 28 gr. gefielen mir nicht. Sieht so aus, als ob die leichteren bis 17 gr. besser laufen. Auch im Regal meines Gerätehändlers  |supergri



Ja die gibt es nur ohne S geschrieben denn Tripper Blinker von Grizzly|supergri


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Hmmmhhh, das wundert mich nun ein bisschen |kopfkrat

Habt ihr die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch die 17er nicht so klasse sind ? Oder kann es daran liegen, dass die jetzt anders sind ? Werden die noch vom gleichen Hersteller und in gleicher Weise gefertigt ? Ich fand die ( ist allerdings einige Jahre her  ) erst ab 22 gr. sehr ruppig.

Oder liegt's doch am pa..ra ..pra..prarabonischen Wurfstil ?  |supergri |supergri


----------



## Tench 01 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Von Strippern gibt es 3 Modelle
1.Hansen Stripper
2.Original Stripper Jack Rapid
3.Original Stripper Jack Rapid Trolling

oder sehr ähnlich in der Bauform der Tripper von Grizzly,Stribber(Grizzly),Banzai(Hansen)


----------



## SundRäuber (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Tripper  vom Grizzly  ist  gut ;-)   komisch  womit  Leute  zum  Angeln gehen...ich würd  damit  eher  zum Urologen


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

@ Tench

Wieder was gelernt ! Besten Dank :m


----------



## Tino (2. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Euch allen vielen Dank.

Ich meinte auch in dem damaligen Thema gelesen zu haben ,dass die Dinger *BIS 17 gr.* absolut genial laufen.
Ich habe auch nur 17gr. will aber noch die 12gr. haben.

Dann werd ich mal bestellen...herrlich Angelkram kaufen:l


----------



## Tino (2. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



SundRäuber schrieb:


> Tripper  vom Grizzly  ist  gut ;-)   komisch  womit  Leute  zum  Angeln gehen...ich würd  damit  eher  zum Urologen




Was es hier auch für Leute mit komischen Vorlieben gibt|kopfkrat:g


----------



## Tino (2. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



Ralle2609 schrieb:


> achso ^^ ich wusste echt nicht was das ist.
> 
> wobei ich ja eig auch eher der Karfpen und zt Allroundangler bin...wieder was gelernt.
> 
> Tino du bleibst trotzdem ne Sau für mich danach so öffentlich zu fragen :vik:




Ich habe nur nach einem Mefo Köder gefragt...|rolleyes

Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Waveman (2. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Für mich sind die leichten Stripper definitiv ein "strong buy" |bla:. Habe früher auch viel den Stripper (das Original) in 21 Gramm gefischt doch der ist wirlich ziemlich ruppig. Meine Favoriten sind die leichten bis max. 15 Gramm, also hau die Bestellung raus und mach dich und deinen Tackle Dealer glücklich !|supergri  Schönes Wochenende und hoffentlich habe ich Sonntag Abend auch mal wieder `ne Fangmeldung zu posten...


----------



## FischFan (2. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Ich habe nur die original Stripper (JackRapid) bis jetzt getestet, Trippernachbauten (von Schmutzfink Hansen) rät der Arzt ab!

Mit dem Wind fliegen sie alle ! 
Gegenan auf alle Fälle 15 gr und läuft noch gut, 12gr nie probiert.
22gr ist wieder sehr dickblechig und klobig.

Sehr lebendig läuft 7 , wem die Wurfweite damit reicht..  

Hier mal ein Link auf eine, wie ich find gelungene, Seite zum Thema "Stripper "-Theorie. Zwar dänisch aber die Bilder sprechen für sich !!

http://www.jackrapid.dk/


----------



## kraft 67 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*

Der Stripper(-Blinker#6) ist doch einer , den man auch umgedreht montieren kann . Beeinflußt sowohl Wurf-als auch Laufverhalten . Glaube , daß er dann auch in höheren Gewichtsklassen nicht so ruppig läuft . Viel hängt aber grade bei diesem Fabrikat davon ab , wie man es in den Wind "gelegt" kriegt . Mal geht er ab wie nix, und mal verhält er sich wie der sprichwörtliche Toaster ... Neige v.a. aus diesem Grund zu berechenbareren Blechen .


----------



## AlBundy (21. März 2012)

*AW: Auf die Schnelle!?*



kraft 67 schrieb:


> Der Stripper(-Blinker#6) ist doch einer , den man auch umgedreht montieren kann ...



....ich fische meine Modelle egal welcher Gew-klasse ALLE entgegengesetzt der Herstelleridee ! ...#h


----------

